# AEP trip 4/3-4/4



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I plan on taking a trip down to AEP that weekend. What is usually the 'magical' temperatures to get the bass to start biting in those ponds. I imagine the water is still very cool in most of them. I just wonder if we will have a period of warm weather before my trip or would it even be worth going down that early? Thoughts?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I wouldn't go, it's too far to drive, the ponds are fished out, the birds chirp too much, it'll probably rain, the nights will be cold, the beverages will get warm and food cooked over a fire is terrible.
See you there....
Magical water temps......above 32


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha in other words why am I questioning this..I should go! I'm suprised there is hardly any AEP talk yet this year. I looked at posts from last year and people were getting pumped about it. I guess the weather hasn't quite got people in the mood yet?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

i agree with mushroomman...above 32 degrees. i also agree that there is much more traffic down there lately since they have cleaned the camps up a little.....still no excuse for not catching quality fish, just hard to get away from people. 

PS-be aware of the game wardens.....cross a property line or anything they will get you...trust me


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

A group of us are going down the 15-17th so well be awaiting your report


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

From various trips: (see a pattern?)


Early March/ Jig-N-Pig









Early March/ Jig-N-Pig









Late March/ Jig-N-Pig


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has seen a new map for AEP, I read where there was some land that was released or reopened. I konw that for the last three or four years there has been talk of reopening Q, but I have yet to drive by and see an open gate at Q. I would love to see Q and L reopened. Any info would be great it'll be about a month before I go, and I have some old maps, so I guess that I really don't need a new map, just confirmation of what is actually open. Thanks.


----------



## woba123 (Mar 15, 2011)

nice fish...good pics


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

You can contact the AEP plant in Beverly and they will send you all the maps you want. I got several when I heard the announcement of the newly opened land. If I remember right, its right about 22,000 acres reopened. I cant wait to get back into some of the ponds I used to fish until I found out they were off limits. 
IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SPRING TATER!!!!!!!!!!


----------

